# بحث: صيانه الطيران



## صقر الجزيرة (15 مايو 2006)

اخواني عندي بحث تخرج عن صيانة الطيران والاخطار الذي تواجه وكيفية التغلب والتقليل من اثارها .... اتمنى من الاخوه من لديه كتاب او تقرير يضعها هنا حتى نستفيد منه وجزاكم الله كل خيرا


----------



## compyy (16 مايو 2006)

جاري مساعدتك بكل ما هو جديد


----------



## صقر الجزيرة (16 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخي compyy على تفاعلك


----------



## compyy (17 مايو 2006)

علي ايه ده واجبي نحو طلاب العلم


----------



## م/ مصطفي (18 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخي / compyy


----------



## Tripoli (22 مايو 2006)

هذه بعض الوصلات قد تساعدك و لكن يا ريت لو تحدد المطلوب اكثر حتي نتمكن من المساعدة و موفق ان شاء الله
http://automation.arc.nasa.gov/mx/index.html
http://www.flightglobal.com/SectionHome/SectionDefault.aspx?NavigationID=199&CategoryID=10256&SlotID=9


----------



## مهندس طيار (23 مايو 2006)

أرجوا من اخي العزيز صقر تحديد المطلوب لان الموضوع الذي تريد ان تبحث فيه اكبر بكثير من ان نبحث فيه عشوائيا 
هل تريد بحث في اوقات الصيانه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
ام صيانة المحركات ؟
ام أسلوب أداء الصيانه ؟
هناك نظام وقتي لعمل الصيانه 
check a b c d 
هناك انواع لعمل الصيانه للمحركات 
صيانه دوريه وعمرة محرك كامله 
والاغلب تكون العمره الكامله في مراكز عالميه مثل لوفتهانزا او رولز رويس 
اما بالنسبه لصيانة الطائرة كلها فا هنالك بعض شركات الطيران التي تمضي عقود صيانه مع شركات اكبر 
مثل شركة أير كايروا في مصر تمضي عقد صيانه مع شركة مصر للطيران 
وشركة مصر للطيران تمضي عقد صيانه اكبر في عمرة المحرك مع المانيا او رولز رويس 
ارجوا ان توضح وتحدد اهداف البحث 
ونقاطه 
وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صقر الجزيرة (23 مايو 2006)

اشكر الاخ tripoli والاخ مهندس طيار وعلى كل من عقب على الموضوع ..بحثي موضوعه هو analysis of aircraft maintenance management in aviation industry والبحث بشكل عام عن صيانة الطائره والاخطاء أو الاسباب الذي يقع فيها بعض بعض الفنيين اثناء الصيانه human error ومايسفر عنها من حوداث بسبب خطأ في الصيانه او اهمال ومايجب على مهندس الطيران ان يتوفر لديه والتزمات الشركه من تدريب الفنيين وتأهيلهم وتوصيات منظمات الطيران الدوليه لتوفير نظام امن في الصيانه ..(لامانع لو كانت المقارنه بين شركتين عالميتين في اسلوب الصيانه ) لكن الموضوع بشكل عام كما ذكرته انفا ..


----------



## مهندس طيار (24 مايو 2006)

أحييك بشده علي ترتيبك في سرد موضوع البحث وجاري البحث عما يفيدك ان شاء الله 
واتمني إن توصل احد لأي معلومه خاصه بهذا البحث ان يفيد بها الجميع 
( هذا البحث جميل جدا وفقك الله )


----------



## الدب المهندس (31 مايو 2006)

انا مهندس مكانيكي توظفت مؤخرا في شركة صيانة محركات طائرات واتمنى من اي شخص يوجد لديه اي شي في هذا المجال ان يساعدني..
وشكرا.......


----------



## almutaz (1 يونيو 2006)

*check this*

Dear brother

i think for your initial information you go throught the pages in the link below it will give you the general requirement 
and maybe in a day or two when am more free i will provide you with more easy and helpfull links

http://www.caa.co.uk/docs/109/CAP716%20Issue%202%20_Chapters_.pdf


----------



## 3adel (1 يونيو 2006)

*RE: Maintenance Aeronautique*

السلام عليكم​في هدا الملف نبذة عن صيانة الطيران في الا تحاد الاوروبي ​JAR 145​اما في امريكا فيمكنك الاطلاع على الوثائق الخاصة ب​ FAR و هو المعتمد هناك​تحياتي​


----------



## مهندس طيار (1 يونيو 2006)

والله يا عادل اشكرك علي الملف الذي ارسلته لاكن يا اخي ماذا نفعل
ونحن ثقافتنا العربيه والانجليزيه ؟
اتمني لو يوجد له فايل مترجم للانجليزيه 
وانا علي ثقه من ذلك لاكن لا اعرف حقا اين يمكن العثور عليه 
شكرا لك جزيلا


----------

